# Half life 2 episode 1



## rogermerlin (Oct 16, 2005)

*Has anyone heard of this error code while trying to launch Half Life 2 Episode 1. Invalid or corrupt Background texture materials/console/startup_loading.vtf*


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Nope.. And a google only turns up german sites that mention it....
The translation is quite poor, so I haven't a clue.

I guess one suggestion is to reinstall the game.

Found this.. might help, not sure.


> Ok i've fixed the problem with background01.vtf, in another forum they said you should copy the same file from the cstrike/materials/console folder, game starts now, but after the "Half-Life Man" I get a black background and only can use the mouse!?
> 
> Is that normal??


Try searching for "startup_loading.vtf" and see if it will work like the above quote.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Also see it's a problem most are having with a downloaded version of HL2 EP1...
As I read that the vtf files need to be decrypted or something, by steam..

Did you buy this one?
Will steam update?
Any patches?


----------



## rogermerlin (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I have found out if you verify the integrity of your problem game, in my case Half Life 2 Episode 1, when connected to Steam then it will check all your files and repair them.The game will be back to normal with no start up faults. Uninstalling the game and re-installing doesn't work.


----------

